# Brotherly love <3



## happy_panther (Aug 4, 2014)

It will be 2 months tomorrow since we brought these little guys home and I couldn't imagine our home without them. Looking back, I'm surprised at how many photos I actually have of the two of them together.

Here are a few


----------



## G-PEG123 (Feb 20, 2014)

Sweet! They're so cute. 

DH said our kittens were sleeping together this morning when he opened the laundry room door. I was happy about that. I hope they become best friends soon. Our second one came home 3 weeks ago I think? They're pretty wild. ALways running and chasing each other. They hardly have any time for us!


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Happy Pather,
I've got a tiny little female house pather, with a BIG personality! And one Big house Pather, that's a lover boy!!
Next to him, Pretty Girl, looks like she's only about six months old!
I don't why more people don't adopt black cats-They're AWESOME!!

Yours have definitely got some personalities! I can see it in their eyes!! They are Adorable!


----------



## Heather72754 (Nov 1, 2013)

Aww, what sweeties - they look so much alike!!



G-PEG123 said:


> They hardly have any time for us!


Well count your blessings - it's better than this: http://www.catforum.com/forum/37-behavior/281345-what-do-about-cat-launching-herself-my-leg.html 
or the several other threads you started about behaviors that were driving you nuts.


----------



## happy_panther (Aug 4, 2014)

I love them so much. I'm staying with friends tonight and miss them!! 
10cats2dogs, they deffinitely have distinct personalities.. Happy is my little patchy sooky boy. He loves cuddles! Panther is more independent, devious and confident, though he's started accepting pats and coming for cuddles. Saying that, once our pat quota is up, we get the 'why are you touching me' look!
It's funny though, their meows are opposite- Happy is quite loud and demaning while Panthers it sweet and timid.


----------



## vonPruescnek (Dec 18, 2012)

Very cute kitties!


----------



## Jetlaya67 (Sep 26, 2012)

They are so cute!


----------



## spirite (Jul 31, 2012)

Oooh so cute! I love the pic of them cuddling with their heads together - how can the backs of kitty heads be so cute?!


----------



## happy_panther (Aug 4, 2014)

Hehe  I got home this afternoon after a weekend away.. first time since getting them. They were so cute! And both so snuggly. My partner said they missed me and followed him everywhere as though they were looking for me. Adorable, makes me feel all warm and fuzzy


----------



## Time Bandit (Aug 17, 2010)

Aww what adorable babies! Just love those black kitties!


----------



## Jenny bf (Jul 13, 2013)

I hate being away from my girls but oooh how I love that welcome home


----------



## happy_panther (Aug 4, 2014)

They have not been very loving this morning! Theyve been wrestling for nearly 45mins, sometimes to the point I thought I'd have to separate them. Think its time for their little boy vet visit!


----------



## happy_panther (Aug 4, 2014)

They keep getting cuter!


----------



## KeiraDC (Sep 15, 2014)

They are sooooooo CUTE!!!!
:thumb


----------



## Gandalf&Endor (Jun 9, 2014)

What a gorgeous pair of black kitties!


----------



## spirite (Jul 31, 2012)

That is an adorable picture of them!


----------



## Jenny bf (Jul 13, 2013)

Ooh that last photo, so so cute


----------

